# Friday 13th - Discuss the bad luck you have had to day, in this thread.



## Mel! (Jul 13, 2012)

I had just hung the laundry out to dry, when a downpour started. It is the middle of July, so warm sun should be more what the weather is like, but it is Friday 13th afterall. 

Mel


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 13, 2012)

Nothing but good luck today, so far. My new Weber grill was delivered this morning.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 13, 2012)

*Only the best of Luck Always*

Interesting post.

Superstitions die hard in the Mediterranean too ... In Spain, the same is said of Tuesday the 13th. 

However, I arrived in Puglia early this morning, and have had stunning weather, and the best of luck.

I really do not believe in superstitions ... They are legends from superstitious people ... 

Not reality. 

Have a great wkend.
Margaux


----------



## blissful (Jul 13, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> However, I arrived in Puglia early this morning, and have had stunning weather, and the best of luck.
> 
> I really do not believe in superstitions ... They are legends from superstitious people ...
> 
> Not reality.


I'm glad you made it safely to Puglia. You do travel a lot, you are lucky. (you believe in luck??)
I'm with you on not believing in superstitions, though, I woke up with seriously puffy allergy eyes, and I don't have allergies!  Sunglasses were made for days like these.


----------



## Alix (Jul 13, 2012)

Cucumber time blissful! 

The only bad luck today is that smoke from wildfires up north has been blown into town. It could be a tough breathing day for some folks.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 13, 2012)

Friday the 13th is good luck for me!  My sister was born on Friday July 13th (I won't say what year ) and I have two sisters-in-law with 13th birthdays and one was born on a Friday!

Also, today I get to see my favourite physiotherapist to help get the kinks out of my back and side! 

Can't get better than that!


----------



## blissful (Jul 13, 2012)

Alix said:


> Cucumber time blissful!
> 
> The only bad luck today is that smoke from wildfires up north has been blown into town. It could be a tough breathing day for some folks.


Great idea Alix and I just took 3 out of the garden yesterday and put them in the fridge! 
Unfortunately for you, it's breathing mask time. I don't keep them on hand, I doubt most people do.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2012)

there are no more superstitious people than hockey players. i put on my lucky shirt, rubbed my lucky cat several times today, and i wrapped my wife and son in bubble wrap and duct tape...


----------



## Hoot (Jul 13, 2012)

Never put much stock in the whole Friday the 13th bad luck deal.
Especially seein's as Mrs Hoot's birthday is on the 13th of August.


----------



## Alix (Jul 13, 2012)

blissful said:


> Great idea Alix and I just took 3 out of the garden yesterday and put them in the fridge!
> Unfortunately for you, it's breathing mask time. I don't keep them on hand, I doubt most people do.



True dat. I'm keeping my inhaler close today. Hoping I won't need it.


----------



## blissful (Jul 13, 2012)

Alix said:


> True dat. I'm keeping my inhaler close today. Hoping I won't need it.


Could you go to the Stampede and get out of the area?


----------



## Alix (Jul 13, 2012)

Calgary is a 3-3.5 hour drive south for me. And I have to work today. Stampede is fun, but I've been there done that. I'm just hoping the wind will change direction soon and blow the smoke back where it came from!


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, I woke up at 5am from the cat vomiting in my hair. Then he jumped off the bed vomiting on the floor and leaving a vomit trail on the bed.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 13, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Well, I woke up at 5am from the cat vomiting in my hair. Then he jumped off the bed vomiting on the floor and leaving a vomit trail on the bed.


Is he by any chance a black cat?


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 13, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Is he by any chance a black cat?



Haha! yes, he is!


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 13, 2012)

He's beautiful.  But then he knows that, doesn't he?

Between wet laundry and cat vomit, I know which one I'd choose.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Nothing but good luck today, so far. My new Weber grill was delivered this morning.



That is brilliant Steve...bet you are rapt!

Have you unpacked it all yet?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Friday the 13th is good luck for me!  My sister was born on Friday July 13th
> 
> Also, today I get to see my favourite physiotherapist to help get the kinks out of my back and side!
> 
> Can't get better than that!



Happy birthday to your sister LP 

Hope you really enjoyed your physio appt.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a severe toothache today, but I suspect that has more to do with the fact that I keep putting my dental appoinment off instead of bad luck!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your tooth ache, I so know how bad that can be having had an infection in one of mine a few months back...it was a back molar and it was so bad I had to go into hospital and have ut surgically removed  

Have you booked in to see your dentist?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

I got a backstabbing e-mail at work today...wouldn't have been so bad if it hadn't been addressed to several other people, too.  Good thing I have the documentation to back myself and my position up.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a backstabbing e-mail at work today...wouldn't have been so bad if it hadn't been addressed to several other people, too.  Good thing I have the documentation to back myself and my position up.




Let 'em have it, PF.  Do some serious front stabbing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Let 'em have it, PF.  Do some serious front stabbing!



Oh yes, nothing sneaky or sideways about it.


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 13, 2012)

I posted this in the funnies thread but it probably fits better here.

I'm sitting outside my 35th high school reunion.  It's a multi-year gathering & I think I've talked to everyone I know. The band just started and I can hear it half way across the parking lot. The committee picked today for the reunion because our school mascot is Blackcats. 
My back is starting to bother me & I don't tolerate very loud places well. It was loud enough with everyone just visiting without the band. I think I'm heading home early.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes, nothing sneaky or sideways about it.


You be sneaky and sideway's no way, no how. That was a rude thing to have happen and they deserve what they get.
ma


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sorry to hear about your tooth ache, I so know how bad that can be having had an infection in one of mine a few months back...it was a back molar and it was so bad I had to go into hospital and have ut surgically removed
> 
> Have you booked in to see your dentist?


 
I go to see him Wednesday.  Today he called in some antibiotics and 800 mg IBUprofin.  The pain I had today actually put me in tears so I better not put this off any longer!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a backstabbing e-mail at work today...wouldn't have been so bad if it hadn't been addressed to several other people, too.  Good thing I have the documentation to back myself and my position up.


What is the matter with people?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a backstabbing e-mail at work today...wouldn't have been so bad if it hadn't been addressed to several other people, too. Good thing I have the documentation to back myself and my position up.


 
Probably someone jealous of your supreme awesomeness!  I hate people who do stuff like that.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 13, 2012)

Back when I was roommates and friends, but not sweeties, with my now, ex DH he had a Friday the 13th incident.

He pulled out of an alley onto a biggish street and misjudged the speed of the approaching car. His car was, as a friend put it, smashed to ratshit. He didn't have insurance and was definitely at fault. Damage to the other car was covered by the uninsured drivers fund.

However, there was good luck too. Normally this man always wore his seat belt. This one time he didn't. He has no idea why he didn't put on his seat belt. The drivers side of the car was completely crushed. Since he wasn't wearing a seat belt, he was pushed into the passenger side of the car and was uninjured. He might not have survived if he had been belted in. It's not often that it's better not to wear a seat belt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm still not sure why she even did it...there was no rhyme or reason to it.  Like I said, if she had not made it public, there would have been no problem, but since she did, I have to protect myself.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2012)

i'm goin' with the supreme awesomeness envy thing, like merlot said.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

She hasn't seen me supremely awesome, yet...I just hope I can be all that without starting to cry.  I have a hard time with being so angry I start crying.


----------



## chopper (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> She hasn't seen me supremely awesome, yet...I just hope I can be all that without starting to cry.  I have a hard time with being so angry I start crying.



Oh my gosh, that is me!  I hate that I cry when I get angry- it sends the wrong message. I wish you luck dealing with this, and may there be no misplaced tears.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She hasn't seen me supremely awesome, yet...I just hope I can be all that without starting to cry. I have a hard time with being so angry I start crying.


 

I sure hope it goes ok.   
I don't cry when I am angry but I do get my feelings hurt easily.. that's when I cry and I hate being that sensitive.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> She hasn't seen me supremely awesome, yet...I just hope I can be all that without starting to cry.  I have a hard time with being so angry I start crying.



Oh, PF.  Hope it all works out.  Life has a way with evening the score for mean people.

When I get angry, I get all steely, clipped and cold-sounding.  I don't usually raise my voice, though I can!  To quote David Banner, "You wouldn't like me when I'm angry...."

Get out Excaliber, and practice on some watermelons, you are indeed awesome!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a backstabbing e-mail at work today...wouldn't have been so bad if it hadn't been addressed to several other people, too.  Good thing I have the documentation to back myself and my position up.



Yes, make sure you take this further Fiona, that is not on!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I go to see him Wednesday.  Today he called in some antibiotics and 800 mg IBUprofin.  The pain I had today actually put me in tears so I better not put this off any longer!



So pleased you are seeing your dentist soon, you cant keep putting up with that kind of pain 

I hope you get through the next few days okay


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 14, 2012)

I dont believe in Friday 13th bad luck and all that mallarkey. I have difficulty remembering what day it is anyway so means nowt to me 

Its good to be me.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 14, 2012)

Well let's see...I left the office at noon and took the afternoon off as planned, then we went shopping and out for dinner.  So it was a good day!  *knock-on-wood* nothing happens today to make up for yesterday.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dave, good to hear you had a normal day and got through it without any problems


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jul 14, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Nothing but good luck today, so far. My new Weber grill was delivered this morning.


 
Ahhhh, must be nice!  That for sure is not bad luck!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jul 14, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I dont believe in Friday 13th bad luck and all that mallarkey. *I have difficulty remembering what day it is anyway so means nowt to me *
> 
> Its good to be me.


  I was just thinking that when I saw this thread.  I've haven't felt very good off/on for about 2 wks.  I have to check the date all the time.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 14, 2012)

Enjoy your new Webber, Steve. I'm going to go to Home Depot in the next day or two and get myself a new Webber as well. 

No bad luck for me yesterday either, in spite of my little double trouble babies here.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 14, 2012)

Very cute black twin babies you have, Cheryl!
Theey sure look like they could get in to some trouble


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks, Bolledeig.  They were being all sweet and innocent waiting for their evening treat.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cheryl, lovely cats you have 

Great news that you are getting a Weber too


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks, Kylie.    They are precious furbabies, that's for sure.  

My other Weber grill has seen better days and I need one a little bigger.  Family is growing.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

You and Steve will be able to swap recipes now 

Do you have your Weber out on your patio Cheryl?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, gorgeous black kitties!!!

There was a little one at Petsmart today, tiny black, just screaming his head off.  Wish I could have brought him home, but I gave him some cuddles, Shrek had his sister, an orange tabby.  So cute!  I have had to promise only two cats at a time.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 14, 2012)

Sort of, Kylie - the grill is just a little ways away from the patio, off of where the roof ends, in case there are any flare-ups.  

Thank you, Fiona.    I can only handle two kitties at a time, too.  They are getting on up there, they are 10 and 11, not related.  Both are rescue kitties.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you guys have any trouble with your kitties scratching the lounge or damaging the inside of the house in anyway?

We have always wanted a kitten but have been worried that it would scratch the carpet up or our new leather lounge


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2012)

we have had many cats over the years, and not one has ever damaged any furniture by clawing it.

we've always made sure to have one or two large sisal scratching posts available on each floor of our house, but the secret was dw's excellent feline behaviour training.

any time she saw one of our cats go near a piece of furniture about to claw it, she would come running and screeching at the top of her lungs for them to stop. often, it was loud and piercing enough to be heard in 3 states. she then showed them what to do by scratching on the sisal posts instead of any furniture.

after that, no cat, nor human, nor any creature living or dead would ever risk having to hear that sound again, so our furniture has always been safe.

not so much my ear drums, though.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tom, that had me in fits of laughter 

I had to read it out to Steve too, as it was too funny to keep to myself 

It sure does sound like the screeching did the trick


----------



## taxlady (Jul 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> we have had many cats over the years, and not one has ever damaged any furniture by clawing it.
> 
> we've always made sure to have one or two large sisal scratching posts available on each floor of our house, but the secret was dw's excellent feline behaviour training.
> 
> ...


I'll have to remember that method when I get another cat.

My furniture looks like sh** because of cats. I have been told that they don't scratch velvet. It doesn't feel nice under their claws and I can imagine that. I am part cat and I can just imagine how wonderful it would feel to sink claws into leather...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 22, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'll have to remember that method when I get another cat.
> 
> My furniture looks like sh** because of cats. I have been told that they don't scratch velvet. It doesn't feel nice under their claws and I can imagine that. I am part cat and I can just imagine how wonderful it would feel to sink claws into leather...



They don't claw the microsuede...unfortunately they love my couch, but they ignore Shrek's chair that is microsuede.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They don't claw the microsuede...unfortunately they love my couch, but they ignore Shrek's chair that is microsuede.


You know, microsuede doesn't feel right for sinking claws. I must do some experiments.


----------

